# Vinyl cutter Decision: Graphtec CE2000-60 vs CE3000-60 mk2



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

We currently run a Graphtec CE2000-60, but We need to contour cut around t-shirt transfers so We are looking at the CE3000-60 mk2. Would like to get some opinions on what the differences are between these two machines other than the ARMS on the 3000 mk2. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I wonder if Josh knows this one ? Hopefully someone with experience will see this post and offer some help...


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Rodney, First I was wondering what the updates are regarding the cutter contest that ended last month, I may have missed them so if there is a link you can supply me with that would be great.
Second what is the cost for the Roland GX-24 with the registration sensor that Josh sells. I appreciate your help.


----------



## InnoAviation (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey,

I have been trying to decide on a cutter.
There is actually a new graphtec 
CE5000-60 (24") and CE5000-120 (48") engineering class cutting plotters update the extremely successful CE3000Mk2 series with improved features, as well as a cleaner, "greener" electronic design and manufacturing process to minimize the environmental impact of the equipment throughout its life cycle.**

they are the same price so, I wonder when they are going to mark the CE3000's down or stop selling them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Rodney, First I was wondering what the updates are regarding the cutter contest that ended last month, I may have missed them so if there is a link you can supply me with that would be great.


What type of updates were you looking for? Here's the thread about it. I think Josh is working with scubasteve "off board" as far as the testing/feedback on the contest cutter.



> Second what is the cost for the Roland GX-24 with the registration sensor that Josh sells. I appreciate your help


Josh (Imprintables) has a special offer here (I think it's like $1600, but you may want to contact him, because I know he had some demo units available a while back ):
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_imprintablesexclusive.htm


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The CE-5000-60 is the latest and greatest from Graphtec. I haven't had a chance to compare this to the Roland GX-24 that we offer, but you bet that I will this coming weekend at the show 

My intitial thoughts are that the Roland will have the ability to cut more substrates. The Graphtec however does have some impressive specs....I guess its just a matter of how much speed and force you'll be able to utilize, as most folks never need to come close to maxing them out. 

I know from a previous model standpoint that the Optical eye comparison has favored Roland due to their software primarily.

Hold tight and I'll report back next week...Its at the top of my list


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Rodney thank you I had thought the reviews were going to be posted, No problem just wanted to make sure I did'nt miss them and thank you also for the link to the cutters from Josh.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

cookster said:


> Rodney thank you I had thought the reviews were going to be posted, No problem just wanted to make sure I did'nt miss them and thank you also for the link to the cutters from Josh.


 
Actually to be completely honest, I drug my feet a little on this give away. Since the cutter is new, we were experiencing some issues with the packaged software which delayed the shipment. After this brief delay, Steve finally has the cutter now and I am going to work with him on compiling some results. I will definitely share them on the forum as it comes along. Given the upcoming show schedule the first review will probably happen towards the beginning of February.


----------

